# Speicherkartenfehler



## bullalala (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe eine Casio Exilim z40 und dazu eine MMC-Speicherkarte 256 MB von Extremmemory.
Naja, und nu habe ich das Problem, dass nach ein paar Bilder und ner Tonaufnahme plötzlich meine Kamera einen Speicherkartenfehler anzeigt und ich keinen zugriff mehr auf die gespeicherten Bilder habe. Auch wenn ich es mit dem Computer versuche auf die Kamera zuzugreifen, wird mir nur angezeigt, dass das Medium nicht formatiert ist und ob ich es jetzt formatieren möchte. Das will ich halt nciht, sondern eigentlich will ich nur die Bilder haben, die auf der MMC sind. Liegt das an der Kamera oder an dem Speicher?
(Mit meiner 32 MB MMC von siemens hatte ich noch nie Probleme...)


Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, was ich da machen kann. Kann man die Karte irgendwie "restaurieren" oder sind meine Bilder jetzt futsch?

(Das Problem tritt nicht zum ersten mal auf!)

Vielen Dank schonmal, wenn mir jmd helfen kann.

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2004)

Tja, wir können nicht in Deine Kamera gucken. Wenn Du wissen möchtest ob nun die Kamera oder der Speicher kaputt ist: Teste den Speicher in einem Lesegerät (oder lasse testen - beim Fotofachhändler Deiner Wahl).

Beschädigte Sektoren lassen sich notfalls auslesen, ein komplett beschädigter Chip nur mit spezieller Soft- und/oder Hardware.


----------



## bullalala (19. Juli 2004)

Also meine Kamera ist nciht kaputt, da es ja mit meiner anderen Speicherkarte prima funktioniert....

Wie kann ich denn die Bilder auf der kaputten MMC auslesen? Welche Software brauche ich dazu?


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juli 2004)

Dann hat vermutlich der Speicher einen Schaden weg:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/software/smartrecovery.html (Freeware)
http://www.datarescue.com/photorescue (Demo verfügbar)
http://www.pcinspector.de/smart_media_recovery/welcome.htm (Demo verfügbar)

Tipps ohne Gewähr!


----------



## wer ist Peter (26. Juli 2004)

*Lösung*

also ich hatte das gleiche Problem (denke ich)
ich vermute mal du ladest oder schaust dir die Bilder aufm Pc an indem du die Kamera mit nem USB-Kabel an den cpu schliesst oder?
-->wenn ja, Mediamarkt laufen>>8€ für Kartenleser zahlen>>an CPU anstecken>>MMC-Karte reinstecken>>freuen!

hat`s geklappt?


----------

